# Anyone else having problems with Ask Audio?



## EdwardG (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't access the "Science & Art of MIDI" curriculum (it's been a couple of days now). No response from support.

I have more problems with this site than it is worth. TIYA


Update: issue resolved after four days. Thanks for the reponses.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2020)

EdwardG said:


> I can't access the "Science & Art of MIDI" curriculum (it's been a couple of days now). No response from support.
> 
> I have more problems with this site than it is worth. TIYA



Not currently running a subscription, so cannot confirm. However, I have had issues with their site in the past due to it not playing well with certain internet browsers. Have you changed browser recently?


----------



## EdwardG (Oct 20, 2020)

I have used the three main browsers and tried a different PC. (It looks like Chrome is finally working.)

To be fair I probably created this problem myself because I accidently pressed many keys while viewing, that one curriculum has never worked since.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 21, 2020)

EdwardG said:


> I have used the three main browsers and tried a different PC. (It looks like Chrome is finally working.)
> 
> To be fair I probably created this problem myself because I accidently pressed many keys while viewing, that one curriculum has never worked since.
> 
> Thanks for the response.



Switching to Chrome also worked for me. I normally use ‘Brave’ or Safari, so that was definitely an annoyance.

Glad you’ve got it working 👍🏻


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 21, 2020)

EdwardG said:


> To be fair I probably created this problem myself because I accidently pressed many keys while viewing, that one curriculum has never worked since.



When I load that link, I first see some kind of product page about science and art of midi, then I get auto-forwarded to a page that says "Sorry, we couldn't find that page!". I don't think I ever visited that site before, so I think it's something wrong with their site. 
I had similar problems with Udemy in the past, where I had to use a different browser to watch that course that I bought.


----------



## EdwardG (Oct 21, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> When I load that link, I first see some kind of product page about science and art of midi, then I get auto-forwarded to a page that says "Sorry, we couldn't find that page!". I don't think I ever visited that site before, so I think it's something wrong with their site.
> I had similar problems with Udemy in the past, where I had to use a different browser to watch that course that I bought.


Thanks that helps. Still having the problem. I wouldn't need it if I could find a site that explained MIDI in a way I could understand.

On a different note here is a laugh:

One rainy day, a puddle had formed in front of the local pub.

An old man stood beside the puddle holding a stick with a string on the end and was jiggling it up and down in the water. A curious gentleman asked what he was doing.

“Fishing,” replied the old man.

“Poor old fool,” thought the gentleman. So he invited the old man to have a drink in the pub.

Feeling he should start some conversation while they were sipping their whisky, the gentleman asked “And how many have you caught”

“You’re the eighth.”

Cheers


----------



## rudi (Oct 21, 2020)

Just tried a few minutes ago from the UK using the latest version of Firefox. It works for me, even though the speed of page refreshes can be very slow at times (I am on a 300Mbps connection).
The courses appear on my account and the videos play fine.

UPDATE
I've also used MS Edge to login and watch one of my courses and that works fine as well.
I also tried it on Safari on my iOS14 iPad and that works fine too.


----------



## EdwardG (Oct 21, 2020)

rudi said:


> Just tried a few minutes ago from the UK using the latest version of Firefox. It works for me, even though the speed of page refreshes can be very slow at times (I am on a 300Mbps connection).
> The courses appear on my account and the videos play fine.
> 
> UPDATE
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2020)

No matter what browser I used, I couldn't get Ask Audio website to work properly for me, so I canceled my subscription. There's some really good stuff there, though.


----------



## gpax (Oct 22, 2020)

It’s a great resource - when it works. I had issues logging in over a year ago, and I’ve found my iPad (safari) works ok, but can be buggy. I did get touch with their support back then, and they created an alternate password for their other site, ask.video, where things worked better on that site (same content). The point being, Ask.audio wasn’t as stable.


----------



## EdwardG (Oct 23, 2020)

gpax said:


> It’s a great resource - when it works. I had issues logging in over a year ago, and I’ve found my iPad (safari) works ok, but can be buggy. I did get touch with their support back then, and they created an alternate password for their other site, ask.video, where things worked better on that site (same content). The point being, Ask.audio wasn’t as stable.


Thanks for the info. I will ask them for access to ask.video. It has been several days now, I hope I get a reaponse.


----------

